

The Zeppelin Bend and Grapple Hitch - gnosis
http://www.skytopia.com/project/articles/knot/knots.html

======
gnosis
The Zeppelin Bend deserves all the praise it gets.

A clearer way of tying it can be found here:

<http://goo.gl/SLfBv>

The Grapple Hitch, which is also discussed on the skytopia page is overhyped.
See the following discussion on the International Guild of Knot Tyers Forum:

<http://igkt.net/sm/index.php?topic=1091.0>

